# BMW Auto Lease Programs - June 2011



## nsfw (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm going to be in a tough boat. I've placed an order on an X5 and was working with .00200.. if the rate is down to .00175 they can still sell me at .00200 and claim its within their right to markup .00040 points


----------



## ckgizmo (May 25, 2011)

nsfw said:


> I'm going to be in a tough boat. I've placed an order on an X5 and was working with .00200.. if the rate is down to .00175 they can still sell me at .00200 and claim its within their right to markup .00040 points


Hi NSFW,

I asked my dealer about the same question and also researched this forum as well. The answer I have gotten was that as long as you are credit worthy of the new rate, they should be floating down to the new lower rate when you take delivery. I think if they were going to mark up the rate by the 0.00040, they would have done so with their initially when you ordered the car and give you the .00240 MF quote. If you use the current rates from LeaseCompare as the baseline, you will know if they are marking it up or not.

Technically, when you ordered a car, you haven't completed the purchase yet. You still need to inspect the car and complete the transaction. I think you can still decline delivery of this car if they try to pull a fast one on you on delivery day. Just stay informed and arm yourself with the collective knowledge here.


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

FWIW, the June 2011 335i sedan's MF was .00195, not .00190.


----------



## BimmerMun (Jul 1, 2011)

*July lease rates!*

Any news? 1/3 of the month has passed. Why are these so difficult to obtain?

I'm looking for 36 months and either 36K miles or 45K miles for a 2011 535ix. The vehicle will be registered in NY. I've been told by a dealer in PA (near the border) that I can not use MSD's to reduce the MF because it will be registered in NY. This seems contrary to what I've read from other NY owners who have purchased in NJ and used MSD's. Am I being fed BS? Thanks.


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

Short answer. Yes it is bs or he doesnt know. 

These are usually posted around the 6th but with the holidays maybe they will be posted thid monday.

These rates are confidential so in theory they shouldn't be posted. We get a great service from the sponsor that posts these for us to use. I dont think complaining about it is going to maske him post them sooner. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Bimmer App


----------



## alewifebp (Sep 20, 2008)

The June program ran through July 5 because of the holiday. If we get figures about 6 days after the start of the new program, we can expect it early this week.

Sent from my HTC EVO using Bimmer App


----------

